# HELP IDENTIFY! Western Flyer Fairway Flyer Year?



## jason morton

It is a red lightweight Western Flyer Fairway Flyer Serial Number 24283923  ?


----------



## jason morton




----------



## jason morton

hello anyone?????????????????


----------



## Jeff54

jason morton said:


> hello anyone?????????????????



 can't cite the date exactly but lend ya a hand, starting on the sprocket which was intended to copy Schwinn's Mag sprocket, you're in the 1970's, then the bendix brake arm is confirming that with the 70 stamp which lasted  up to about 1976 until bendix stamped a different year if I recall correctly. Probably a Huffy built bike, western flyer never built their own bikes just put labels. If it's a Murray built then the serial numbers should begin with the letter M if me recalls correctly. circa 1970-1976 Likely sold by K-Mart. 


Likely not getting other responses cause, hardly anybody would  consider it 'collectible' unless you're planning on storing it for 30-50 years. even then a tough hold cause it's not a bike style of interest then or now.  What makes it worse, Huffy's and Murray's were not, have not been in the past 50-60 years  good quality, which is true today too. .


----------



## jason morton

thank you.....


----------



## Jeff54

jason morton said:


> thank you.....




 Looks like it's trying to mimic a Schwinn single speed  Racer or Speedster, which tells ya, if you like its style, type, dump it fer as much as ya can get, and find a racer or speedster like it and then 'collect'. They're pretty cheap priced currently too but ya get higher quality wit em. . yet fashion trend for similar might be more favorable collectible Peugeot or early trek in the same time period,  if either made a single speed. while Schwinn's good quality, they lacked lightweight so, fashion walked. which is why a racer or speedster is low priced too. [wink]


----------



## jason morton

i collect tank bikes. but i got this for 30 bucks cuz i liked the way it looked and it dose ride true. i would like to get a better quality type of this style. thanks for all the info. i appreciate it.


----------



## thebikeman

Why are all the words on the bike BACKWARDS or SDRAWKCAB ? I have the same basic bike. Same Badge Sticker. Mine is 1965 western Flyer. I got it from original buyer and I put a tank on it. Mine Is a Girls Bike in Green


----------



## rhenning

All the pictures are reversed.  In the old days that would mean the negative was flipped over.  Not sure how that was done on a computer unless these were old photographs.  Roger


----------



## jason morton

i took the pic with my computer and it just ended up ass backwards... sorry bout that..


----------



## partsguy

With the Huffy MAG chain ring, headbadge, and BMA/6 sticker, I'd say this bike was built between 1971-1974. It isn't a bad quality bicycle, better steel than bikes today. But it doesn't have much collector value.

If it had a 3-speed transmission, it would be a $60-$100 bike here all day long because all the hipsters, college students, and anybody who likes to ride on a vintage, yet efficient and cheap, bicycle, will buy these up like candy.

Unfortunately, this looks like a 1973-1974 model with a Bendix Model 70 single speed coaster brake. Earlier models would have had a Bendix Red-Band hub, which is more desirable. There is nothing wrong about having a Bendix 70 hub, they're great quality, but because people want 3- and 5-speed variants of these bikes, the single speeds are almost worthless. You might get $20 out of it. It's worth $60 in parts. The bars, grips, chainring, crank, and all the bearings are useful to people who restore Huffy-built muscle bikes.


----------



## partsguy

You could also hock the pedals and seat too.


----------

